# lowering my B12



## 1987_SentraB12 (Aug 18, 2005)

hello all, 
I am going to remake my 87 sentra after driving it for 2 years
My question is would a set of coilovers for a B13 work with a set of new stock B12 struts on my B12. Now I realise that if it would fit that I would not be getting the full potential of the coilovers using the stock struts.

thanx


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

**DISCLAIMER** OK, this is only a parody...

How to lower your B12:

(1) Remove valve cap from tire;
(2) Remove valve stem;
(3) Repeat steps 1 and 2 with other three tires.

"It worked for me!"

(We now return you to reality, already in progress...)


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

1987_SentraB12 said:


> hello all,
> I am going to remake my 87 sentra after driving it for 2 years
> My question is would a set of coilovers for a B13 work with a set of new stock B12 struts on my B12. Now I realise that if it would fit that I would not be getting the full potential of the coilovers using the stock struts.
> 
> thanx


yes. Of course, if the spring rate is greater than 200, your new stock struts will probably have less than a 1 year life. Even shorter, the higher the spring rate. Look up the NPM archives for installation of the coilovers onto the strut, it takes a lil bit o' hacking.


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

recycled_toddler said:


> **DISCLAIMER** OK, this is only a parody...
> 
> How to lower your B12:
> 
> ...



lol dude that's not the way i lowered mine i took out the wheels and tires on my b12 im on the brakes (what u know about that) i droped it and lost weight at the same time. woot woot now when i enter in show's i put my car on brick's :loser: :hal: :fluffy:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

if u are serious about lowering a car, dont use the stock struts. the spring rate will kill the struts very quickly.

id recommend my setup to anyone. i have the Ground Control coilover kit (350/250) w/KYB AGX's. 

works great


----------



## 1987_SentraB12 (Aug 18, 2005)

ok, but do I buy the KYB AGX's for the B12 chassis or the B13 chassis, same goes for the coilover kit wich chassis do I get . Sorry but I am getting confused with all of this part swapping stuff

thanx,


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

good question

the struts are for the b13. u cannot get AGX's for the b12, and the b13 units will work just fine, with minor mods to the brake line retainer on the front struts.

for the coilovers, yes. specify a b13 sentra. for a decent street ride id do no more than a 300/200 for spring rates.

overall, performance parts specifically for the b12 are hard to find, or non-existent.
due to the interchangability of the KN and the later b13, u can usually use parts from other cars
yes there are exceptions.

if anyone runs the AGX/GC coilover combo, PM me, cuz there r lil tricks to the install that r generally not mentioned

*check out npm magazine's b12 turbo project car. there is a writeup on exactly this subject w/basic information.


----------



## 1987_SentraB12 (Aug 18, 2005)

ok, thank you.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey check this out it should clear up any ?'s Coil over install 
Unfortunantly you bought a B12 one of the best platforms there is but one of the least supported platforms I honestly think that the AMC Pacer (Waynes World car)has more after market support :fluffy: But with a little work and research you can have a great FWD car.


----------



## 1987_SentraB12 (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks, I have been doing alot of research and found alot of good tips here.
I just got a front strut bar from ebay. It is for the B13 but it should fit my b12 just fine with a little airbox modification


thanx again,,,,,


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i was just curious as to how much you guys paid for the gc kit for the b113?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I have B13 springs BTW if anyone is interested in just lowering (they're B+G).


----------



## 1987_SentraB12 (Aug 18, 2005)

BII said:


> I have B13 springs BTW if anyone is interested in just lowering (they're B+G).



Are you selling the springs? If so how much?

thanx,,,,,,


oh yeah, how much of a drop are they?

thanx,,,


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

if you guys want another guy added to the list of coilovers on the b12 , I had coil overs on the b12 with kyb agx's .. 
yea its a little bit of mod but not so bad. The more I get into fabricating parts for my volvo's the more I have learned how much more I could have done to the 89 sentra. also remember that when lowering the car you will lower the life of your cv axels as they will be sitting funning. I know alot of people love the looks of a slamned car but remember you should use a camber kit when going lower than 2 inches. you can get away with not doing a camber kit or using camber plates to have more of a camber adjustment but you also run the risk of breaking more axels sooner or atleast wearing them out. The best coil over setups out there are the ones that are a single unit. they are rechargable struts with the coil over springs built on them. most of them also come with special camber plates to adjust camber with the flick of an alan wrench. I dont know if bilstien HD makes a strut for the b12 but I will tell you they are the best shox/struts ive ever used in a car and would handle some of the harshest spring rates. sprint springs are what I had on the 89 before coil overs with a 2" drop and I loved them aswell. good luck


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

1987_SentraB12 said:


> Are you selling the springs? If so how much?
> 
> thanx,,,,,,
> 
> ...


Send me a PM


----------



## dropitnriceit (Sep 1, 2005)

BII said:


> Send me a PM


just cut one coil off the spring and it will be fine


----------

